# 69 trunk/deck lid moldings



## IGOTGOAT (Sep 4, 2010)

My Goat didn't come with any and I am replacing the deck lid so I bought a set of moldings and it looks like they have tabs where screws or something is supposed to hold them on.Anyone know what i need and where to get them? I don't see anything listed in the Ames,Performance years,Inline tube or Totally stainless catalogs.Thanx Doug


----------

